

Ask HN: Best platform for a technical blog? - hallOfFameCity

HN,<p>I am looking to start a technical blog and wanted to get some recommendations for what the best platform is for a technical blog. I notice that Wordpress, Tumblr, and posterous seem to be some of the more common ones. Any suggestions or insights?
======
omgmog
Github pages + some form of Jekyll

Jekyll Bootstrap is easy to setup - <http://jekyllbootstrap.com/>

You can use a custom domain with Github pages too, I'm using Jekyll for my
blog - <http://blog.omgmog.net>

~~~
hallOfFameCity
I really like the look of jekyll bootstrap. I think I'll be looking into it.
Your blog looks great!

------
mixonic
I built Spinto, which is pretty good for technical blogging:

<http://www.spintoapp.com>

Git + Jekyll + pre-processors like Scss & CoffeeScript. Pygments-based syntax
highlighting, and a web interface for writing content without Git if you don't
want to. It's in beta now, and it's getting better all the time. WYSIWYG
blogging and asset management are big next-step features before exiting beta.

Anyway, I'm bootstrapping it, and I'd love to hear your feedback! Give it a
try. matt@spintoapp.com

~~~
hallOfFameCity
And this is very off topic, but I've noticed something on your landing page
that I really envy -- the background pattern. The gray, hatched background at
the bottom of the page is awesome. And it's very similar to the background at
venturebeat.com. Where did you find that or how did you design that?

~~~
mixonic
I'm pretty sure that pattern is a stock Photoshop one. But yes, it gives
things some depth.

------
mmccomb
I've just moved my personal blog from a hosted Wordpress solution to a self-
managed virtual server running Octopress. It's not for everyone but it's
lightweight, static (fast) and allows markdown editing which I love.

------
apsurd
I'm making <http://ruhoh.com> (static blogging engine) with a priority on
technical blogging. It's still beta so not feature complete, but I push weekly
=)

~~~
hallOfFameCity
This is also very interesting! I'm intrigued by everyone's personal projects!
:)

------
aymeric
FunnelWeb <http://www.funnelweblog.com/> especially if you are a .net
developer.

------
NameNickHN
What exactly are your requirements? "Technical blog" seems a bit vague.

------
cheald
Anything that lets you write. Pick a toolset you like and run with it.

------
jonah
Github?

